# InkSoft Offers Customers Flier Templates To Promote Web Stores



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Inksoft has announced the addition of a series of templates for creating web store promotional fliers to the InkSoft University resource area. Available free to InkSoft users, the templates are a unique and versatile marketing tool for InkSoft-powered web stores. 

Easy to customize, the six interactive templates can be used to reinforce its fund-raising value, showcase web store products and designs, and get the word out about discounts, specials, deadlines, and more. They also provide a simple way for organizations with a web store to involve members in promoting it, by supplying them with .pdf fliers for printing or social media sharing.

Specially created by the InkSoft design team, the templates are available in Adobe Illustrator (.AI) and CorelDRAW (.CDR) file formats. Easily downloaded from the InkSoft University design resource area, they are completely interactive, with template fonts provided, and can be tailored to promote the products and graphics of specific clients.

For more information, view the video at InkSoft Web Store Flyer Templates | Marketing Web Stores | InkSoft, or contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048, email: [email protected].


----------

